# West Branch Squirrel Hunting



## coinshooter69

I know 22 rimfires are not permitted but does anyone know if air rifles are?


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Where did I miss that you can't use .22's to hunt squirrel at WB?
(except during the noted deer gun seasons)

And from what I see in the reg's, air rifles are ok. Again except during noted deer gun seasons.


COPIED FROM OHIO REGULATIONS:


Allowable hunting equipment:

Fox, Raccoon, Skunk, Opossum, Weasel, SQUIRREL,
Cottontail Rabbit, Ring-necked Pheasant, Chukar, Ruffed
Grouse, Bobwhite Quail, and Crow 

Refer to Hunting Regulations for Season Dates

Longbow - includes compound and recurve bows

Crossbow

Poisoned or explosive arrows are unlawful. While hunting, it is unlawful to have attached to a longbow or crossbow any mechanical, electrical, or electronic device capable of projecting a beam of light.

Handgun &#8211; any caliber

Rifle &#8211; any caliber

It is unlawful for any person to use or hunt with any rifle during the deer gun, the youth deer gun, the early muzzleloader hunts (Salt Fork Wildlife Area, Wildcat Hollow, and Shawnee State Forest), and the statewide muzzleloader seasons other than a muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger.

Shotgun &#8211; 10 gauge or smaller

Airgun


----------



## coinshooter69

Thanks for the info. I was personally asked to leave several years ago from a ranger who told me 22 rimfires were not permitted anywhere on park land.


----------



## Shortdrift

Ref. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=20829


You are not permitted to hunt with a .22 for squirrels on any land administered by the Division of Wildlife.

Fox, Raccoon, Skunk, Opossum, Weasel, Squirrel,
Cottontail Rabbit, Ring-necked Pheasant, Chukar, Ruffed
Grouse, Bobwhite Quail, and Crow 

Refer to Hunting Regulations for Season Dates

Longbow - includes compound and recurve bows

Crossbow

Poisoned or explosive arrows are unlawful. While hunting, it is unlawful to have attached to a longbow or crossbow any mechanical, electrical, or electronic device capable of projecting a beam of light.

Handgun  any caliber

Rifle  any caliber

It is unlawful for any person to use or hunt with any rifle during the deer gun, the youth deer gun, the early muzzleloader hunts (Salt Fork Wildlife Area, Wildcat Hollow, and Shawnee State Forest), and the statewide muzzleloader seasons other than a muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger.

Shotgun  10 gauge or smaller

Airgun


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Shortdrift said:


> Ref. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=20829
> 
> 
> You are not permitted to hunt with a .22 for squirrels on any land administered by the Division of Wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not saying who's right or who's wrong.....but I'm still not seeing the line in red about not using .22's in the link you provided.
> 
> It's the same link as what I copied and I can't find no .22's
> 
> What am I missing?


----------



## Shortdrift

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Shortdrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ref. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=20829
> 
> 
> You are not permitted to hunt with a .22 for squirrels on any land administered by the Division of Wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not saying who's right or who's wrong.....but I'm still not seeing the line in red about not using .22's in the link you provided.
> 
> It's the same link as what I copied and I can't find no .22's
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> *You are not permitted to hunt with a .22 for squirrels on any land administered by the Division of Wildlife.
> *
> 
> If you cannot understand the above, See if reading the Link helps.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lewzer

I didn't see the prohibition on rifles in West Branch in the ORC but it is here on the DOW West Branch page.

http://dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wild_re...tateParkWildlifeArea/tabid/19869/Default.aspx



*HUNTING AND FISHING
*Upland game species are well distributed throughout the wildlife area, in crop fields, shrubby coverts, grasslands, and woods. The best rabbit hunting occurs in the brushy upland along field edges and woods borders. There are several good squirrel woods on the area. Deer populations are good offering good archery and shotgun hunting opportunities. West Branch State Park is open for hunting, but the northeastern section of the park, which is bound on the west by Rock Spring Road and on the south 100 yards beyond the lake shore, is closed to hunting. This no hunting area includes the park office, camp area, horse camp, dam, and east boat ramp. A 400-foot no hunting/safety zone extends around all other developed facilities. Hunting is limited to shotguns and primitive weapons for most game. Rifles are not permitted for squirrel hunting. Rifles are permitted for furbearer hunting only, between 6:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m. during the furbearer hunting season. Trapping is permitted in all hunting zone areas. Target shooting is prohibited. *Contact the park office for more details.*



For air rifles, which is not covered, I'd do this;

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION
Further information may be obtained from the area manager, Berlin Lake Wildlife Area, 1806 Bonner Road, Deerfield, Ohio 44411, telephone (330) 654-2392 or at the Wildlife District Three Office, 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron, Ohio 44319, telephone (330) 644-2293.

For park and camping information contact the park manager at West Branch State Park, 5708 Esworthy Road, Route 5, Ravenna, Ohio 44266, telephone (330) 296-3239.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Thank you Lewzer. I have read the link Shortdrift posted several times and I don't care what color he types it in, I ain't seein it in his link.




Shortdrift said:


> If you cannot understand the above, See if reading the Link helps.


SHORTDRIFT: Do you really thing I would tell you I couldn't see it if I hadn't read the link???

Apparently the guys at ODNR aren't seeing it either. I sent an email asking them about using a .22 at WB and they replied back referring me to the DIFFERENT link Lewzer posted.......


----------



## Lewzer

No problem Drainplug.

coinshooter. Rifles are allowed for squirrels at Berlin. Airguns would be too.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Yes, the guy at ODNR said it's a decision made by each individual state park. Apparently it's not a statewide regulation.


----------



## coinshooter69

Thank you I will give Berlin a try. I called the WB park office but he was not sure and gave me the Lake Milton office number but it was closed. I will try to reach them tomorrow and let everyone know what they say.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Shortdrift said:


> DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> *You are not permitted to hunt with a .22 for squirrels on any land administered by the Division of Wildlife.
> *
> 
> If you cannot understand the above, See if reading the Link helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Your verbiage cannot be found on the link you've provided. Must be out dated and they've removed it. If you can find a current link with that information I would appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=20829
> 
> Thats your link. Nothing about .22 on DOW land.
Click to expand...


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

Massillon Buckeye: Just to be clear, the words in the white box in your post ARE NOT MINE!!!!! and were not posted by me.


If you read Lewzers 1st post, his link to the West Branch site does include info that says rifles ARE NOT LEGAL to use at West Branch.


----------

